# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  أحراز و أذكار و مجربات ◄متجدد►

## إبتسام السهم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
الموضوع عبارة عن أحراز وأذكار 
سوف يكون الموضوع متجدد شبه يومي 
إن شاء الله

----------


## إبتسام السهم

✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿ 
 للحفظ من كل سوء تقرأ كل يوم

" اللهم أعيذ نفسي وذريتي وأهل بيتي ومالي بكلمات الله التامات من كل شيطان وهامة ومن كل عين لامة"


✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿

----------


## إبتسام السهم

✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿ 
 للحفظ من كل مخوف تكرر هذه الإستغاثة

" ياعدتي عند شدتي ، وياغوثي عند كربتي ، إحرسني بعينك التي لاتنام واكنفني بركنك الذي لا يرام"


✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿

----------


## إبتسام السهم

✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿

دعاء لكشف الكرب العظيم
دعاء رسول الله ( صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم )يوم الأحزاب
 / 
دعاء الإمام الحسين بن علي ( عليهما السلام ) يوم عاشوراء.

" أنت ثقتي في كل كربة وأنت رجائي في كل شدة وأنت لي في كل أمر نزل بي ثقة وعدة، كم من كرب يضعف عنه الفؤاد وتقل فيه الحيلة ، ويخذل عنه القريب والبعيد ، ويشمت به العدو ، ويعين فيه الأمور ، أنزلته بك وشكوته إليك ، راغباً فيه عمن سواك ففرجته وكشفته وكفيتنيه فأنت ولي كل نعمة وصاحب كل حاجة ومنتهى كل رغبةفلك الحمد كثيراً ولك المن فاضلاً"



✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿

----------


## ام الحلوين

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

سلمت يمناك خيي 

والله يعطيك الف عافيه 

ورحم الله والديك

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 
> 
> سلمت يمناك خيي  
> والله يعطيك الف عافيه  
> 
> ورحم الله والديك



 
الله يعافيكــــــــ
كيف ينقل للأذكار ...!؟!  :embarrest: 
 أعتقد مكانة القسم الإسلامي العام أفضل  :embarrest: 
منتظر الرد ....... :embarrest:

----------

